# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Jug_head_man 1st Cycle Test E & Dbol! 12 Weeks

## jug_head_man

Going to start my 1st cycle of Test E and Dbol . Did my research on steroids and found that this was the best 1st cycle. I am a personal trainer at my local college gym so I have a good base for lifting. 

Stats:
21 Years Old (4 Years of BB experience, All Natural powerlifting)
Height: 5'9''
Weight: 195lbs.
BF%: 9-10
Waist: 32
Arms: 16''
Quads/Hamstrings: 24.5''
Forearms: 13''
Calves: 15.5''
Chest/Back: 43''
Shoulders: 52''

Goals:
220 lbs.

Past Lifting P.R.'s:
Bench: 310x1
Squat: 500x1
Deadlift: 500x1

Lifting Goals:
Bench: 360x1
Squat: 550x1
Deadlift: 550x1

Diet:
3900 Calories
455g Carbs
317.5g Protein
101g fats
(Move up as I gain weight)

Lifting Routine:
Monday  Chest/ Biceps/ Forearms/ Rear Deltoids
Tuesday  Quads/ Calves/ Traps/ Abs
Wednesday  Heavy Back Day/ triceps
Thursday  Deltoids/ Traps/ Calves/ Abs
Friday  Light back day/ Hamstrings/ Forearms/ Upper Chest
Saturday  Rest
Sunday  Rest

Supplements:
BCAA's
Nitric Oxide
Creatine Mono
Beta Alanine
MultiVitamins
Glucosamine w/ MSM
Fish oil 

12 Week Cycle
Week1: 500mg Test E, 40mg Dbol
Week2: 500mg Test E, 40mg Dbol
Week3: 500mg Test E, 40mg Dbol
Week4: 500mg Test E, 40mg Dbol
Week5-12: 500mg Test E
Week15-18: Clomid - 100/50/50/50, Nolva - 40/20/20/20
Have L-dex on hand incase of bloating or signs of gyno. 

Pics:


Wish me luck! Hope you guys enjoy!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## seriousmass

Yo bro, 

Really good base. You're going to make great gains on this cycle. 

I have one suggestion though, rather then tapering up the dosage of d-bol, just keep it constant. IMO just run it at 40mg for the first 4 weeks. It'll definitely blow you up. No need to change the dosage up, d-bol will keep providing gains at a constant dose (ie 40mg) for 3 weeks no problem. 

Good luck, and have a fun cycle.

----------


## JinNtonic

I will be watching...

----------


## jug_head_man

seriousmass - Awesome, will do 40mg per day. I was thinking of uping it because I have yet to find it whether or not im gyno prone. 

JinNtonic - Haha Hope I dont disappoint! 

Questions: 

Do I keep uping my caloric intake even if my weight gain may be majority water weight?
Do I count greens as carbs and protein or do I count as 0?

Thanks! I am going to the gym in a little while so i will post todays results etc.

----------


## jug_head_man

June 22, 2009 Day 1

So my buddy and I are doing this at the same time so he was able to inject me this morning with 250mg of test E. I was nervous as hell because I hate needles but it wasnt to bad. We injected eachother in the glute. My glute is still sore from the injection. I also took 10mg of Dbol this morning and 20 before I lifted. It was my chest/bicep/forearm day and I felt really sluggish in the beginning but felt great near the end. Was hoping for big things today but all I got was a killer pump :P. 

Main lifts:
Weight: 192! Lightest ive weighed in a while. 
BB Bench: 245x5
DB Incline: 100x5
DB flies: 50x10
Hammer curls: 45x8
BB curls: 95x8
Spider curls: 50x10

----------


## jug_head_man

Day 2 June 23, 2009

Since this is my 1st cycle im not really sure what im supposed to be feeling. My butt is still REALLY sore from the injection, kinda worries me. Also, I am splitting up my Dbol with 10mg in the morning, 20mg before I lift, and 10mg in the evening before bed. Everytime I take it I am getting a slight headache and I feel a bit lethargic afterwards. I am not taking a liver support at the moment so could this be a problem? I did quads/calves and abs today and I wasn't to impressed. I am already pretty strong with my legs and with the increased diet and other supps im taking I wouldnt be suprised if that had something to do with it. I did have great pumps in my legs but that could've been from my N.O. Also, I only weighed in at 194.5 today so im getting kinda worried about possible fake gear but it has only been 2 days.... Ha

Main lifts:
Squats: 405x5
Leg Press: 18 platesx6
leg extension: 210x8
Seated DB calf raises: 100x15
Abs

Unaswered Questions:
Do I count my greens as carbs and protein in my diet?
Do I increase my caloric intake even if its water weight?
When are the best times to take the D-bol and on an empty stomach?

----------


## Lightsout2184

great base bro cant wait to see ur results

----------


## jug_head_man

Lightsout2184 - Thx Man! I cant wait to see my results either! Ha

----------


## orcgod

ey jug_head_man, nice start. why not inject it in your shoulders? I tried injecting it in my butt, and i cant sleep flat on my back. keep us updated.

----------


## orcgod

*Do I count my greens as carbs and protein in my diet?* for your veggies, count it as carbs with good fiber, it takes a while to digest it in your stomach, i usually eat my greens before I go to sleep, so i wont get hungry much when I wake up.

*Do I increase my caloric intake even if its water weight?* if your on bulking program, u dont have to worry of increasing your caloric intake.

*When are the best times to take the D-bol and on an empty stomach?* my exprience, I usually take dbol together with my pre-workout drinks. They say it works better. I guess it does, coz im gaining good weight, with less water though.

hope this answers your question, im really not an expert, this is just my experience, try asking others, im sure there are better and more detailed answers that they can give you.

----------


## jug_head_man

June 24, Day 3


orcgod - Haha yea my needles are to big plus I just realized what you're talking about... soo much pain.

Went to see Transformers 2 last night at 12:02am... not the best idea but I freakin loved the movie! I felt horrible today, I cant even describe the pain in my right glute. I think doing legs yesterday irritated the site and I can barely walk, couldnt sleep, cant sit down, and skipped deadlifts. I feel lethargic and my body is aching. I tried taking 30mg of dbol before my lift and 10mg aftyerwards. I was dragging my feet in the gym and its my most important day.... back! I kind of raced through my workout because I felt so bad, came back and have eaten twice since. My weight hasnt changed so im getting kind of worried but ill wait about a week before I make my assumption. I am going to take my 2nd injection tomorrow night so wish me luck, so far not so good...

----------


## bjpennnn

i am very excited to see these results as well keep us posted

----------


## orcgod

i tried injecting it in my pecs, and i felt no pain, try it, and let us know. give your glutes a week rest before injecting it again.

----------


## jug_head_man

Day 4, June 25

bjpennnn - Thx man! Appreciate it!

Felt muuuuuch better today! I got around 11 hours of sleep (slept through my class!) but I feel so much better. I had my 2nd injection today in my left glute and it was painless! Did shoulders, traps, and abs today and felt a lot better, also went up in weight to 197.4lbs.

Main Lifts:
Weight: 197.4
DB military: 85x6
Side lying down rear delt: 15x12
Upright row: 135x10
Seated forward raise: 25x12
Seated side raise: 20x12
Shrugs: 8 platesx15
Abs

----------


## CrazyHorse13

Can you send me in the right direction to make sure I get legit stuff...I am wnting to do this cycle

----------


## jug_head_man

Day 5, June 26

CrazyHorse13 - I can try and help you man but beware thats not allowed on this site!

Wow, week 1 is over and might I say today was the best day by far. I couldn't get a lot of sleep (less than 7 hours) and felt tired but had an incredible workout. The 30mg of dbol before working out seems to be working out because I jumped to 201.6 in weight! My pumps feel amazing and my strength near the end is increased. Im still going to give it until next week to decide whether or not this is legit. Light back day, upper chest, hamstrings

Main Lifts:
Weight: 201.6 *Increase of 9.6lbs in 1 week!!!!!!*
6 sets of Chins
Deadlift: 365x8
DB row: 90x10
lat pulldown: 180x8
Hammer strength row: 6(45 plates) 2(25 plates)x 6
Lying hammy curls: 120x10
Hyperextensions: 45platex15
Incline BB Bench: 205x8

----------


## tembe

great work mate

i am starting this exact cycle very soon

ill be watching your progress

goood luck

----------


## xo3et

I think you are starting the cycle in all the ideal ways, although maybe wait a couple more years. 

But i still think your going to be a beast man and i wish you all the best.

Ill be watching  :Smilie:

----------


## jug_head_man

Day 8, June 29

tembe - Awesome man! I wish you the best of luck!

xo3et - I understand, I have heard that quite a bit! Thank you though!

Week 2, Didnt know what to expect but im fairly happy today. It was difficult this weekend to stay with my diet so I ate out at subway twice. Also stayed up pretty late at the casino but I won quite a bit at blackjack! :Wink/Grin:  I had my 3rd injection today and decided to do my right quad... Man what a difference. Not only is it nice to be able to do it yourself, it was virtually painless. Now hopefully I wont be walking like I have something up my butt because my glutes hurt so bad. Again wasnt to impressed with my strength only because I was expecting much more but I went up in everything and increased weight!

Main Lifts:

Weight: 192! This week: 202.4
BB Bench: 245x5 This week: 245x7
DB Incline: 100x5 This week:105x5
DB flies: 50x10 This week: 60x10
Hammer curls: 45x8 This week: 50x12
Spider curls: 50x10 This week: 60x8

----------


## blah3d

Trackin this one sounds good.... Man I hope I get my shit I placed an order almost 2 weeks ago then almost a week after I placed it the site went down. I've heard decent things so..... Lets hope I get to do the same cycle as you brother.

----------


## jug_head_man

Day 9, June 29

blah3d - Bummer dude! That really sucks but im sure you'll be fine. I just ordered some more Test E today as well. 

Well today I probably had the worst allergy attack in my entire life! I had to skip class and go to sleep for a couple hours on many different drugs. I woke up exhausted but kept pushing! Did legs and I felt great! I am beginning to have crazy pumps everywhere, especially in my legs. I was able to get up 415x7 which is a hige improvement! I also had pumps in my jaw when I was chewing, haha. Did 20 minutes of cardio after I was done and it felt great, sweat like a pig but whatever!

Main lifts:

Weight: 194.5 This Week: 203 lbs.
Squats: 405x5 This Week:415x7
Leg Press: 18 platesx6 This Week: 16x10(decided to go deep and keep higher reps).
leg extension: 210x8 This Week: Did single leg: 90x10
Calf raises: 10 platesx15
Traps
Abs
20 min. stationary bike

----------


## jug_head_man

Day 10, July 1

Felt pretty good today, decided to take all 40mg of Dbol before I lifted and didnt really notice a diffrence. You can tell ive gotten a little bloated but I look good, I feel like my body fat has actually dropped alittle because of my eating habits and clean diet. My weight only went up to 203.3lbs so I might need to re-work my diet and up calories. 

Main Lifts:

Weight: 203.3lbs
Chins: 6 sets of 3 different types
Bent over Row: 205x10
T-bar row: 5 platesx10
Rack pulls
Lat pulldowns: Mixed this up
Hyper extensions: 45x15
Dips: 45x15
Skull crushers: 110x10
Close bench: 135x15

----------


## DrZach

Looking good. This is exactly what I've been considering for my first cycle. Would love to the results!

----------


## V6A6L6O

Hey dude, great cycle hopefully you will see good gains!! Any chance you could put you're diet up, just curious about your macros!!
Cheers Mate, keep up the good work!!

----------


## fummins

Keep up the work, great potential! Does the Dbol ever make you feel spaced out or "off" just a bit?

----------


## jug_head_man

Day 15, July 7

DrZach - Thx man, I recommend it!
V6A6L6O - Hey man, I really dont want to list my entire diet but for the past 2 weeks I have been eating 7 meals a day: 
455g Carbs
317g Protein
101g Fats 
Total Calories: 3936
I am going to be increasing this since I have gained a lot of weight and ive leveled off.
fummins - Thx man, sometimes yea! I seem to get really bad headaches when im off it and I have been taking all 40mg before I lift. 

So, I havent posted in a while because of the weekend. I havent been able to workout for the past 4 days either due to some reasons. Thursday horrible, I had the worst allergy attack ever. i waited until Friday to inject in my left quad. My 3rd injection is still sore and I think it was slightly infected because of the swelling and pain. My diet has been horrible and I have been eating at subway everyday for the past 4 days. Anyways!... I got back on track today with my 5th injection and it hurt the worst in my left glute. Did chest and biceps today and lost a little weight from my diet but gained some strength!

Main lifts:

Weight: 202.4 This Week:202.7 but I was 203.3 last wed.
BB Bench: 245x7 This Week: 265x4
DB Incline: 105x5 This Week: 105x8
DB flies: 60x10 This Week: 60x12
Hammer curls: 50x12 This Week: 55x12
Spider curls: 60x8 This Week:60x10

----------


## Juturna

Keep us posted and you really have to keep that diet in-check! Even if you can pack little prepared baggies of food during the day - I'd hate to see you ruin this cycle when you have such good potential!

----------


## xo3et

Keep it going jug_head,

I plan to start my cycle in a month or two so your really getting me excited.

Please keep this log going mate as i really think your going to be a monster. Keep to that diet man.

Good luck and get some pics up so you see the change  :Smilie:

----------


## jug_head_man

DAY 16, July 7

Juturna - I understand, it was just tough when im back at home and its 4th of July.

xo3et - Haha im trying man! Good Luck with yours!

Slept a really long time today, ive been sleeping a lot longer and waking up late so i have been crammign my meals within hour and half periods. Did legs today and felt alittle fatigued, decided to go higher reps today rather than pack on the weight. Also, i noticed my balls have shrunk a little... Is this possible week 3? I am also going to weigh in at the end of the week rather than everyday because its throwing me off mentally! 

Main Lifts:

Weight: 203lbs This Week: 203 lbs.
Squats: 415x7 This Week:365x12 3x Went really Deep!
Leg Press: 16 platesx10 This Week: 14x15(decided to go deep and keep higher reps).
leg extension: 90x10 This Week: Did single leg: 110x10
Calf raises: Seated DB - 110x15
Traps
Abs

----------


## Juturna

> Also, i noticed my balls have shrunk a little... Is this possible week 3?


Possible, I wouldn't be concerned though.




> I am also going to weigh in at the end of the week rather than everyday because its throwing me off mentally!


Much better idea - you'll become more and more stoked when you see an 8 lb increase in a week  :Wink: . Obviously these things work out differently in different people, the weight and size will come though.

Keep it up, subscribed.

----------


## jug_head_man

Week 3 8/9

Missed yesterday but had back, felt pretty good. I had my 6th injection today in my left quad and it was virtually painless. I have gotten some compliments on how lean I am yet still getting bigger! Also, people were calling me shoulders because thats what I was working on and they were swole! 

Main lifts: Day 17

Chins: 6 sets of 3 different types
Bent over Row: 205x10 This Week: 225x10
T-bar row: 5 platesx10 This Week: 6(45) 1(25) platesx 8
Lat pulldowns: Mixed this up 
Hyper extensions: 45x15 
Dips: 45x15 
Skull crushers: 110x10 
Close bench: 135x15 

Main Lifts: Day 18

DB military: 85x6 This Week: Standing Military: 165x7
Side lying down rear delt: 15x12 This Week: 20x10
Seated side raise: 20x12 This Week:25x12
Shrugs: 8 platesx15 This Week: 125DBx15
Abs 
Calves
15 Min. Stationary Bike

----------


## Tjohn6231

Your turning into a freakin animal, dude. Im anxious to see some pics when your nearing the end. Nice thread.

----------


## gogetteratl

Has your diet changed any since you started?

----------


## jug_head_man

Day 19, July 10

Tjohn6231 - Thx man! Ill take some pics soon! I would take them tonight but I cant find a camera...

gogetteratl - You know it has. I need to sit down and calculate exactly what I need but I have just been adding a little extra to each meal. 

Well, the end of week 3 and I must say I felt awesome today! I did back, hamstrings, and upper chest. I got looks before from everyone but now its just ridiculous. I cannot believe the strength I have at only 3 weeks. I have gained some major size, definition, and strength. I am crossing my fingers for the next 9 weeks!

Main Lifts:

Weight: 201.6 This Week: 206.1! Increase of 14.1 lbs. in 3 weeks!
6 sets of Chins
Deadlift: 365x8 This Week: 405x8
DB row: 90x10 This Week:110x8
Hammer strength row: 6(45 plates) 2(25 plates)x 6 This Week:8 Platesx6
Lying hammy curls: 120x10 
Hyperextensions: 45platex15 
Straight leg Deads: 185x15
Incline BB Bench: 205x8 This Week: 225x8

----------


## jug_head_man

July 13, Day 22

Had my 7th injection in my quad and again was painless. I have been getting really angry lately and annoyed quickly. Things that I would usually keep my mouth shut I am shooting back at people. I felt like the king of the world today at the gym like no one could stop me. All of my lifts went up so that was awesome!

Also, I woke up this morning and my right nipple was really sore and painfull... Is this a problem????

Main Lifts:

BB Bench: 265x4 This Week: 285x6
DB Incline: 105x8 This Week: 110x6
DB flies: 60x10 This Week: 60x12
alternate curls: 50x12 This Week: 55x12
Spider curls: 60x10 This Week:70x8
BB curls: 120x8

----------


## tembe

might be a wise idea to start 20mg of nolva until the symptoms stop??

could be early signs of gyno??

good work with the gains!!!

----------


## jug_head_man

What about L-dex? Could I start using this instead? I dont want to completely shut down my estrogen.

----------


## jug_head_man

Week 4, July 13

Had a great workout today, did legs, abs, calves, and some cardio. Talked to a buddy of mine who is a trainer and suggested that I start involving unilateral movements on my last set of each major body lift. For example I did 1 warm up set of squats, 2 heavy sets, and 1 single leg squat. Felt pretty good and really shows how dominant I am on one side. 

Main Lifts:

Squats: 415x7 This Week:405x8
Leg Press: 16 platesx10 This Week: 18x8h
leg extension: 90x10 This Week:210x10
Calf raises: Seated BB - 6 platesx15
Traps
Abs 
20 Min cardio

----------


## psychosocial18

Awesome work bud i'm doing the exact same cycle right now except i'm 3 days ahead of you! i'm having nearly identical results and i feel like a god! keep it bud its going to be one hell of a ride! i'll be watching your thread closely!

----------


## xo3et

*Jug head,*
Did you sort the issues with the sore nipple??????

Also man get some pics up, all love pics bro and its nice to see the progress  :Smilie:

----------


## jug_head_man

psychosocial18 - Awesome dude! Do you have a thread? Id love to follow it. 

xo3et - You know, since this is my 1st cycle I have no idea what to look for. To be honest I think its all in my head but I swear my nipples look/feel puffier. They arent sensitive of hurt in anyway but it could also be growth that makes them stick out. 

Should I start taking L-dex .25 eod?

Im off today since I have a midterm tomorrow, I am studying all day plus I dont want to be exhausted and study!

----------


## tembe

Hey mate

Solid work so far

Nice to see the increases in everything. We defs need pics soon to gauge your progress.
Hopefully the nipple problem is sorted out.

Keep up the great work!

----------


## jug_head_man

Week 4, July 16

I Will get pics up tomorrow! I am going to start taking L-dex tomorrow as well. 

Today was exhausting because I stayed up late studying and woke up early. I also had to work and I lifted but had great results! I look so cut and full I get people staring at me everywhere. Im not the worst looking guy so its funny to see guys girlfriends keep giving me the eye while the guy does his set.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Main Lifts:

Standing Military: 165x7 This Week: Standing Military: 185x6
Side lying down rear delt: 20x10This Week: 25x10
Seated side raise: 20x12 This Week:25x12
Seated front raise: 25x12
Weighted Dips: 3(45lb plates) x 6
Close Bench Press: 205x4
Skull Curshers: 110x12
Pullover: 100x12

----------


## soorma37

im running the exact same cycle bro only thing diff was the dbol i started at 40mg a day 
i just had my 4th shot today only an increase in weight of 5 lbs not bad hope there is more to come =)

----------


## supragasm

jug head man
Looking good man, keep it up! I am doing a similar cycle, except stacking some EQ with it too
lets see some pix already! beast man!  :Smilie:

----------


## jug_head_man

Alright here are the pucs you've been waiting for:

Weight: 195lbs. Week 4: 206lbs
Waist: 32 Week 4: 33.25''
Arms: 16'' Week 4: 17''
Quads/Hamstrings: 24.5'' Week 4: 26.25''
Forearms: 13'' Week 4: 13.75''
Calves: 15.5'' Week 4: 16''
Chest/Back: 43'' Week 4: 45''
Shoulders: 52'' Week 4: 53.5''

----------


## jug_head_man

Day 26, July 17

Had my back day, just jumbled everything together since I didnt get to lift it twice this week. Also had my 8th injection a little late but it was still easy. Got the pics up! This was my last day for D-bol and im going to start L-dex eod. 

Main Lifts:
6 sets of chinups
Deadlifts: 455lbsx3
Incline BB: 225lbs.x8

----------


## supragasm

wow! pix look good bud,keep up what ever you are doing. I cant wait to see how you look 10 weeks from now
this is some good motivation for me

----------


## Discombobulated

You look much thinkcker in the pics

legs are growing and you still have significant ab definition

----------


## jug_head_man

Day 29, July 20

supragasm - Thx man! I appreciate it and hope I can help in any way!

Discombobulated - Thx man, I have always had abs even if there is fat over them. I cant wait to shed all my extra weight off and see the results!

So had my 9th injection today. I tried to inject in my right quad but something didnt feel right, it almost felt like I hit something. Freaked out I pulled it out, replaced the needle and did it in my left quad! I started .25mg of L-dex last Friday and ever since I have been exhausted/fatigued! I dont know if its because of this or the D-bol? Also, my right shoulder had a right pain in it today so ill be watching that closely! My lifts went up again and I felt like a champ at the gym!

Main lifts:

BB Bench: 275x6 This Week: 295x3
DB Incline: 105x8 This Week: BB Incline: 245x7
DB flies: 60x12 This Week: 65x10
alternate curls: 55x8 This Week: 60x8
Spider curls: 70x8 This Week:70x8
BB curls: 120x8 This Week: 130x5

----------


## supragasm

Are you planning on taking anything for cutting?

----------


## gogetteratl

You're a monster.. two inches on your chest and one already on your arms??? Can't wait to see the final results! Keep up the hard work. How are the side effects coming or not coming along?

----------


## jug_head_man

Day 30 July 21

supragasm - As much as I would love to take winny, I think its to hard on my liver. I will be doing good ole' cardio and little carbs... :Tear: 

gogetteratl - Thx man! You know I have puffy nips which really sucks and hope it goes away, ive been on .25 L-dex eod. I think its getting better and I dont think its gyno (knock on wood). My balls have shrank a little and my libido jumps up and down. 

Well today was leg day... really really really difficult but needs to be done. I am squating a lot again which makes me super sweaty, my shirt is absolutely drenched within 30 minutes of me being there and it really sucks. I sqauted 445 today and everyone was watching. Love that feeling especially when the meatheads all around you have massive upper bodies but need spots when squatting 225... Gimme a freakin break! Theres a fella thats doing a show in October who has a decent sized upper body, walks around like hes king but then you look at his legs and just laugh... Pathetic...

Main Lifts:

Squats: 405x8 This Week:445x4
Leg Press: 18 platesx8 This Week: 18x10
leg extension: 210x10 This Week:230x10
Calf raises: Seated BB - 6 platesx15 This Week: 6.5 platesx15
Traps 10 plates x 15
Abs

----------


## supragasm

Maybe you would like clenbuterol ? it sheds fat pretty damn fast,lol. I love it! lol
Might good when you are doing PCT

ROFL! Man you and me both laughing at the tank top body builders,LOLOL!

I must say though I work out at UNLV( University of Nevada Las Vegas) nicest gym I have ever been in,at least the athletes really hit legs hard, but then there are the wanna be body builders who think they are King Kong,LMAO! 20" arms, yet there legs look like Yakitori sticks,haha!

Keep up the good work bro! I cant imagine your physique by week 12

----------


## xo3et

Jug_Head,
Due you are looking much thicker and much much better.

Stick to running as you are and i wouldnt add any other AAS to your cycle as your doing so well as it is, i really think your going to be a freaking MONSTER at 12weeks  :Big Grin: 

Keep this up dude

----------


## chanelta76

congratulations for the results
can u post your complete Lifting Routine:
-exercises
-number of series
-number of reps

that will be great to have an idea of what u do at the gym and share your success

----------


## xephonics

awesome results m8

----------


## jug_head_man

Day 32, July 23

supragasm - funny thing is, I go to a Div.1 school and I see athletes all the time. They only do olympic lifts and if their lifting normal, they dont go hard at all. They are all on stuff because I see them in off season and theyve blown up 20+ lbs. My buddy is a kicker, 185 lbs., 6'3'', benching 300+ as a freshman... On something? Very much so. They get a month notice before being tested by NCAA. 

xo3et - Thx man! I am looking into a cutting agent but dont know what would be best for this bulking cycle? 

chanelta76 - You know man, like I was telling supragasm, everyone is different. I have always lifted like a powerlifter, going as low as 2 reps. I max every time and wlays go 110%. Others like to lift with high reps and it works!...FOR THEM! I would say always start out with 2 heavy power movements for each body part and go as heavy as possible. Than throw in some 'fine tuning' exercises, not as heavy but go hard! Only do exercises that work for you! Dont listen to others, listen to your body!  This is the best advice I can give you, you cant be great until you know yourself and your body inside and out. 

I took yesterday off because I was up pretty late. Today I did back/triceps and it was pretty legit. I have noticed I am getting really impatient and frustrated easily. I am also looking into a cutting agent but sont know when to take it or what to take? Had my 10th injection in my left quad and it was kinda painful but I made it!

Main Lifts:

Chins: 6 sets of 3 different types
Bent over Row: 205x10 This Week: 225x10 This Week: 245x8
T-bar row: 6(45) 1(25) platesx 8 This Week: (Took it easy) 5 platesx12
Lat pulldowns: Mixed this up 
Hyper extensions: 45x15 This Week: 90x10
Dips: 3 plates x 6 This Week: 3 plates x5
Skull crushers: 110x10 This week: 110x15
Close bench: 135x15 This Week: 205x10

----------


## JinNtonic

Damn dude. Great look!

----------


## jug_head_man

Day 33, July 24

JinNtonic - Thx Bro!

Had my Shoulders, hamstrings, traps, and abs today. Great workout but a little discouraged because I lost weight. I think its water weight from coming off the D-bol but I am more cut and bigger than ever.

Main Lifts:

Weight: 195lbs. Week 4: 206lbs Week 5: 203.5lbs. :Frown: 
Standing Military: 185x5 This Week: Standing Military: 185x6
Side lying down rear delt: 25x10This Week: 30x10
Seated side raise: 25x12 This Week:30x10
Seated front raise: 25x12This Week: 30x10
Straight leg deadlift: 275x15
Lying leg curl:130x12
Abs
Traps
Forearms

----------


## CaliPhotog

Awesome dude! I'm getting on board a little late, but this looks awesome! You are a freaking beast already... I'm stoked to watch this one.

----------


## jug_head_man

Day 36, July 27

CaliPhotog - Never to late bro! Thx though!

Had my 11th injection today, smooth as can be! Did chest and biceps today and had an awesome day! I measured my arms out of curiosity after they were swoll and they measured 18''! Also, I weighed myself out of curiosity because last week was discouraging and I weighed in at 206lbs after I had pissed like a race horse! Definitely a moral booster! Also benched 3 plates today, its been a while!!!!  :7up: 

Also, I was thinking about doing a show in early October but my cycle doesnt end until 1st week of September. So That would only give me 5-6 weeks if I started early to cut! Do you think its worth it? Should I wait, there arent anyother shows until like spring, thats why im wondering? 

Main Lifts

BB Bench: 295x3 This Week: 315x2
BB Incline: 245x7 This Week: BB Incline: 265x4
DB flies: 65x10 This Week: 65x10
alternate curls: 60x8 This Week: Hammer curls: 70x9
Spider curls: 70x8 This Week:Reverse Curls: 80x7
BB curls: 130x5 This Week: 130x5

----------


## jug_head_man

Day 37, July 28

Had my 1st case of 'roid rage ' today. Long story short, people were calling me out on an email so I let them have it, to the extreme, something I wouldnt usually do. I have never felt this angry or ticked off ever! I rushed right to the gym and released all this anger. I am still ticked off but I feel a bit better. Said some things I have felt a long time but never had the balls to say. Guess im happy in that sense but could see future problems arising. Had a great leg day though!

Main Lifts:

Squats: 445x4 This Week:455x4
Leg Press: 18 platesx10 This Week: 20platesx5
leg extension: 230x10 This Week:250x9
Calf raises: 8platesx8
Traps 10 plates x 15
Abs

----------


## gigabitbucket

best post I have seen so far, by the way, you are HUGE!
I am going to try and follow this exact routine, you laid it out well.

Congrats!

----------


## Sauced_Up

great results so far, looking forward to some week 7 or 8 pics since the last ones you posted were on week 4....

How much have you gained so far total?????

----------


## jug_head_man

Day 38, July 29

gigabitbucket - Thx bro! Thats quite the compliment. Remember, everyones body is different but definitely see if this routine works for you! I know a lot of pros that lift this way and powerlifting friends that are yoked beyond belief. 

Sauced_Up - Thank you! Haha is that a hint to take more? Nahh, im just as excited! Lets see, I started at 192(Lighter than I expected) and I weighed in today at 207.5lbs. So thats a total gain of 15.5lbs in less than 6 weeks. Not to bad but im looking for much more. 

Back and triceps today, felt great all day, I think the test is really starting to take effect. I feel dominant and almost above as much as I try to be modest. I get looks from everyone as they watch me lift and respect from almost eveyone. Weighed in at 207.5lbs. today which is exciting because im finally moving up weight again. Also switched up my routines a little bit to shock my back and triceps. 

Main Lifts

Weight: 192lbs. Week 4: 206lbs Week 6: 207.5
Chins: 6 sets of 3 different types
Bent over Row: 245x10 This Week: 225x10 Took it easy
Lat pulldowns: Mixed this up 6 sets
Seated Row: 170x9
Hyper extensions: 45x15 This Week: 90x10
Dips: 3 plates x 5 This Week: Superset with skull crushers
Skull crushers: 110x10 This week: 110x15/3
DB pullover: 90x15
Cable pushdowns: 180x12

----------


## jug_head_man

Day 39 & 40 July 30,31

Tweeked my back a little but this always seems to happen when I do heavy squats and deads. Painful but I can fight through it. I have some acne on my left pec and left arm starting to appear. I went out to the bars last night and had a couple brewskies, funny I was one of the biggest guys in there. Everyother dude was staring me down or looking down when I made eye contact. Had many girls give me looks all over the place. Fun Night! Did shoulders yesterday and back/chest/forearms today. Also wasnt able to weight myself because the scale was broken.

Main Lifts:

Standing Military: 185x6 This Week: Standing Military: 185x8
Side lying down rear delt: 30x10This Week: 30x12
Seated side raise: 30x10This Week:30x12
Seated front raise: 30x10This Week: 30x12
abs

Main Lifts:

6 sets of Chins
Deadlift: 405x8 This Week: 315x12 (3 sets, give my back some rest)
DB row: 110x8This Week:105x12 (same thing)
Hammer strength row: 8platesx6This Week:8 Platesx12
Lying hammy curls: 120x10 This week: 130x8
Lunges: 100x12
Incline BB Bench: 225x8 This Week: 245x6
Forearms

----------


## gigabitbucket

Keep up the great work and posts.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Good job man. I am subscribed till the end. How's the gyno? Were you able to stop it?

----------


## supragasm

wow half way through, lets see some more pix when u hit week 8 ;-)

keep it up buddy! =)

----------


## xo3et

AWESOME, jug head your going to be a beast. I knew you would et massive you started out in great shape. 

Now people should understand why you should start in peak natural potential. 

Keep this log rolling bro  :Smilie:

----------


## Undercover

Awesome man. It's threads like this one that keep making me push my first cycle back more and more. I think I need at least a year to get to where you were before you started the cycle.

----------


## jug_head_man

Day 43, August 3

gigabitbucket - Thx Man I will!

Aizen Sosuke - I dont think its was gyno, (knock on wood), I think it was water and fat build up. It is virtually gone since I have been on .25mg of L-dex eod. 

supragasm - Ill definitely do that! Hows your cycle going so far? Lifting and nutrition?

xo3et - Thx man! I appreciate that.

Undercover - Get all the knowledge you can man! Im here to help and inspire. Im probably to young but I thought I was knowledgable enough and had reached most of my potential (Whether or not thats true).

Had my 13th injection and it was painless again. the acne on my chest is getting a little worse so im watching it closely. My libido is through the freakin roof and it sucks that I dont have any plates (girls) spinning rightnow! All ive got is rosie palms and her five very nice friends... :Haha: . Had chest and biceps today. Funny, everywhere I go people are joking that im on steroids because of the size difference. I just laugh and shrug it off but I think its funny. 

Main Lifts:

BB Bench: 2315x2 This Week: 315x2
BB Incline: 265x4 This Week: DB Incline: 110x8
DB flies: 65x10 This Week: DB Incline Flies: 60x10
DB pullover: 90x10
Hammer curls: 70x9 This Week: 3 sets 60x10
BB curls: 130x5 This Week: 130x5 
Reverse grip curls: 90x8

----------


## supragasm

I just took my 5th shot, started my 3rd week. Man my strength has really gone up, I have gained 10lbs so far,body fat actually dropped! =) 10.49% not bad,but Id like 8% or less, da#n it! lol still have my diet in check as well!  :Wink: 

My right nipple is looking a little puffy, may start some letro low dose, .25mg eod
see if that helps.I have an insanely high sex drive, hopefully it will not affect it, my girl would get mad as hell.lol. And Id miss out on her random moments of bringing other girls home... 
 :0piss: 

Oh and lol, about your plates, that's some funny sh#t man! haha! i love it!
Get yourself a flesh light! ;-) its a worthy investment I promise. :Smilie:

----------


## TheWarHammer

Just got on board with this one......Sweet gains bro, I just finished a cycle of 30mg D-Bol and 500mg Test-E with similar results to what you are expieriencing. Started at about 194lbs was at about 224lbs at the peak and now a very solid 208lbs post cycle. I am continuing the low carb and cardio to continue ripping. I'll keep following and keep up the good work.

----------


## feeldapump89

Glad to hear the ladies are taking a liking to you. Looking good man soon you wont beable to keep the girls off you and you can dump that slut rosey! lol

----------


## jug_head_man

Day 44,45,46,47,48, July 8

supragasm - Thats crazy man! Keep up the great work! Do you have a post?

TheWarHammer - Holy Sh*t son! You gained that much weight! I hope to get there but I dunno if I will. Thank you though!

feeldapump89 - Hahaha we'll see about that!

I appologize for my absence, the injury in my back has been holding me back this week so ive only been in the gym about 3 times. I still got a lot of lifts finished and my strength is still going up. I pumped out 275x3 on incline BB which is a new high! My weight is now only up to 208.5lbs. I have still been on .25mg of L-dex so could this be why my gains have been so small? I stopped taking it about 3 days ago to see what happens. My back is still really sore but im gonna attempt squats and maybe deads next week. I will get pics up and measurements next week and blow everyone away. Be back Monday!

----------


## tembe

how did u take your dbol ?

Split through the day? or in morning?

----------


## TheWarHammer

> how did u take your dbol ?
> 
> Split through the day? or in morning?




I split mine up. It is best to split the Dbol up as it has a relativly short half life af about 4-5 hours in your system where it is doing anything. It peaks out about one hour after you take it and then drops off pretty rapidly. I reccomend as well as most others i know that you space it out.

----------


## CrazyHorse13

You are really doing awesome....If you dont mind could you PM your workout rountine....

----------


## xo3et

Keep this going dude,

----------


## supragasm

i take dbol , 40mg pre WO i feel pumped throughout my workouts, and sweat like crazy!

----------


## supragasm

jug head,
i dont have a thread yet

----------


## jug_head_man

Day 51, August 11

tembe - Yea I tried splitting mine throughout the day, before and after lifting, and all before. I felt that my best results came from taking all before my lift about 30-45. before. 

CrazyHorse13 - Yea man I will try to get it to you, ive been swamped with school but I finished today.

xo3et - Im trying bro! Should be better since school is over until fall.

So I had my final today fo my last class of summer school. I didnt workout yesterday because I was at the library all freakin day. I only slept around 4 hours so I was dead tired except for the 3 cups of coffee that kept me going. I still had a pretty great lifting day even if I was dead inside and out. I felt like a zombie but my strength was still pretty good. I think from my poor diet the day before and bad sleeping habit, my lift couldve been much better. I am getting noticeable acne on my upper back and on my pec again. I get really annoyed quickly with people but today I felt like a king in the gym. Everyone (girl and guy) was watching me pump chest and biceps out. 

Main Lifts:

BB Bench:315x2 This Week: 305x3 (Tired)
DB Incline: 110x8 This Week: BB Incline: 275x4! (Most ive ever done)
DB incline flies: 60x10 This Week: DB Incline Flies: 65x12
DB pullover: 90x10 This week: 95x12
Hammer curls: 70x9 This Week: 50x12 (Slow and controlled)
BB curls: 130x5 This Week: 120x10 (Slow and controlled
forearms

----------


## TheWarHammer

Sweet strength gains bro, I love it when i make huge gains like that on cycle too. Keep up the hard work and I am sure you will have made some huge gains at the end. I have managed to rip myself down a little furthur in BF% over the last coupel weeks to about 206lbs and on my 5'9 frame with probably about 11-13%BF right now I am feeling pretty good about my last cycles results. Keep it up looking good, when do we get to see the transformation pics so far??

----------


## Moondogg

Looking great man, lets see some progress pictures.

----------


## jug_head_man

Day 52, August 12

TheWarHammer - Thats pretty sweet dude! Not to much lost and still big. I think im gonna try and cut to around 190 or a little less. I want to get to around 6-8% bf and maintain that. 

Moondogg - Haha I will get those up by the end of this week of possibly tomorrow!

So I went ahead and did legs today even though my back was killing me ( Ibuprofen). It hindered a couple of my lifts but surprisingly I was able to squat a good amount of weight. I was dead tired after squats since I havent done them in 2 weeks. 

Main LIfts:

Squats: 455x4 This Week:405x8 (Last week only did 6 reps!) 
Leg Press: 18 platesx10 This Week:None
Lunges: 135x15
leg extension: 230x10 This Week:230x12 (Hurt my back)
Calf raises: 8platesx8 This Week: Seated, 6 platesx15
Abs

----------


## TheWarHammer

[QUOTE=jug_head_man;4807169]Day 52, August 12

TheWarHammer - Thats pretty sweet dude! Not to much lost and still big. I think im gonna try and cut to around 190 or a little less. I want to get to around 6-8% bf and maintain that. 

6-8% is sweet but how does your body react at theat level? It would seem to me that you would be in a constant fight to keep your body from digesting your muscle mass when you sleep etc. Do you have a said diet plan to support that once cycle complete? You had a superb base to build on with this cycle and as we all are a little different in how this works on us so i am definetly staying tuned to see how this worked for you in the end.

----------


## jug_head_man

Weight: 195lbs. Week 4: 206lbs Week 8: 209.3lbs.
Waist: 32 Week 4: 33.25'' Week 8: 33''
Arms: 16'' Week 4: 17'' Week 8: 17.25''
Quads/Hamstrings: 24.5'' Week 4: 26.25'' Week 8:27''
Forearms: 13'' Week 4: 13.75'' Week 8: 14''
Calves: 15.5'' Week 4: 16'' Week 8: 16.5''
Chest/Back: 43'' Week 4: 45'' Week 8:45.5''
Shoulders: 52'' Week 4: 53.5'' Week 8: 54''
Neck: Week 8:18.25''

Increase in everything!

----------


## jug_head_man

Lemme know what you guys think!

----------


## jug_head_man

Day 53, August 13

Had back day, its been difficult to go very hard because of my injured back but I manage, nothing special so I wont list my main lifts, I go as hard as a I can but I still feel it. I have been doing a lot of work on machine back lifts since it doesnt take a toll on my lower back. I had my 16th injection in my right quad and I think I hit a vein, its been hell trying to inject in my right leg the past couple of times. Now its all in my head and I get scared when I inject in my right leg so I inject in my left instead. I havent been increasing in weight very much which is kind of discouraging but I am still going up slowly. My strength is beginning to level off so I might switch up my workout again to shock the ole; system.

----------


## supragasm

WOW! impressive bro! 4 more weeks! =) I cant imagine if you decide to do a cutting cycle next, you on Tren + some other goodies,wow! 

I am just finishing week 4, funny cause even the people who see me everyday have noticed a difference in my physique.  :Wink: 
And the people who dont see me often, are amazed at how much different I look,lol
i took before pix,lol, I am waiting until this coming Monday to take pix, to compare day 1 to 4 weeks done.being my dbol will be done, and the test/eq will really start to kick in

----------


## liftw8t

Nice progress man we have alot of the same build except my back is wider and your thicker heavier muscle bellies than me but I love the size on the wheels very envious of them  :Smilie: . Do your think your cycle helped with your thickness of the muscles because you definitely look thicker than your before pictures like more filled in. You had a great base to build on too

----------


## xo3et

jug,

Holly F**k bro, you look wicked mate. Keep it going bro  :Big Grin:

----------


## supragasm

> Day 53, August 13
> 
> Had back day, its been difficult to go very hard because of my injured back but I manage, nothing special so I wont list my main lifts, I go as hard as a I can but I still feel it. I have been doing a lot of work on machine back lifts since it doesnt take a toll on my lower back. I had my 16th injection in my right quad and I think I hit a vein, its been hell trying to inject in my right leg the past couple of times. Now its all in my head and I get scared when I inject in my right leg so I inject in my left instead. I havent been increasing in weight very much which is kind of discouraging but I am still going up slowly. My strength is beginning to level off so I might switch up my workout again to shock the ole; system.


Do you always aspirate ? Its how you make sure you are not hitting a vein

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Damn man. Over an inch in arms and 2.5 in quads after 8 weeks. You are transforming into a monster. Also how did you like the Dianabol addition to your cycle? Would you recomend it or try it yourself again? Thanks for the detail log.

----------


## gogetteratl

Pics look awesome Jug Head.. Keep it up bro!!

----------


## bjpennnn

looooooooking solid man

----------


## jug_head_man

Day 57 August 17

supragasm - Yea man I purchased some clen so we'll see when I start to cut, im excited. Thats sick bro, that eq will be insane! And yes, I think it mightve been in my head but it stung way more than normal. Today I did it and it was great, just a different spot. 

liftw8t - Thx man! I am working so hard to bring my back up, it just doesnt seem to want to grow as much as my other body parts! My legs have always been bigger than the rest of my body. I was squatting 315+ in highschool when I weighed 148lbs. I could maybe bench 135 10 times. I just finally brought the rest of my body up to par. 

xo3et - Thx bro! Appreciate it!

Aizen Sosuke - No problemo dude! I would recommend it yes. I think it helped a lot as far as kick starting my strength. If you do it correctly, (water, low bf%) I would def. recommmend it. Otherwise just stay away because itll give you a moon face. 

gogetteratl/ bjpennnn - Thx guys!

Had my chest/ tris today since I didnt get to tris last week. Also had my 17th injection which was my scariest yet. My right quad has been creating problems when I inject during the past couple weeks. I was shaking when I stuck it but it turned out alright! Also, I cant get past 315 on BB bench for 2 which is really frustrating!

Main Lifts

BB Bench:315x2 This Week: 315x2
DB Incline: 110x8 This Week: DB Incline: 115x7 (Most ive ever done!)
DB incline flies: 60x10 This Week: DB Incline Flies: 65x12
DB pullover: 90x10 This week: 95x12
Weighted dips: 45x15
Close bench: 185x10
DB pullover: 105x10

----------


## jug_head_man

Day 58, August 18

Had my leg day today, went fairly well. Decided to go higher reps and change things up rather than going heavy. 

Main Lifts:

Squats: 315x12 x3
Lunges: 100xwalkway
Lying leg curls: 130x10
Traps
Abs

----------


## ranging1

great progress man

BUT IMO i think u need to up ur calories a little atleast, just coz i think u really need to considering ur size, been watching ur gains and i think the reason why ur gains have been slower then what u expected is coz ur calories arent high enough

BUT good going, ur coming along good, can see the difference

----------


## Discombobulated

Nice progress you are getting close to 215

----------


## Dinosaur

nice progress keep up the good work.

----------


## IggySupra

Damm, now imagine when you start shredding down. You gonna look even better. Keep up the good work bro!

----------


## jug_head_man

Whats up guys! Sorry havent posted in a while ive been busy! Basically to sum up the past couple of weeks... just going through the motions. I am up to 213lbs. which is awesome but my gym is closed for a couple weeks so ive been going to this old school place with almost no comparison. My back is still messed up so I havent maxed out but im still going hard. 

I am thinking I might make this a 10 week cycle because i have been having a really hard time giving myself injections. Im not sure, I would also love to be cut for school but lemme know what you guys think. Make this 10 or 12 week cycle?

----------


## PistolPete33

What issues are you having with the injections? Did you have this issue from the start?

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Go with the 12 weeks. And please dont slack on your PCT, you've made some nice gains and have inspired me among others to reach your level of base before even starting so don't mess it up.

----------


## Epic1

You gotta good build man. Keep it up

----------


## supragasm

12 weeks FTW! Come on bud, stick with it, maybe have someone inject you?

----------


## vingtor

really nice man. i am thinking of doing Test E soon. probobly in a few months, till i get slightly older(bdays in 4 months!) stoked. best bday present ever.

do you have a natural fast metabolism? and you can count fiber out of your carbs cause your body does not digest fiber  :Smilie:  just keeps you fuller for longer.

awesome physic!

what would you say is your best body part?

----------


## TheWarHammer

You have made Sweet gains brother, keep it up for the full 12 weeks and then work on cutting up. I have been out for a while and have been working on cutting too over the last month+ and am very happy with my results so far. I went the full 12 with mine and have no regrets. As soon as you cycle off and begin your PCT you will notice that your body will cut water mass and your definition will begine to pronounce. It happens realy quickly and then you get a better idea of your lean mass gains. It is your body ultimatley so do what feels right for you but if you can stick it out for the full 12 then i would. I feel you on the injection hard thing I stuck only with my thighs the whole time and had a fair amount of scar tissue build up by the end. lesson learned rotate to shouldders etc.

----------


## alumni

Subscribed...good thread enjoyed reading the progess! I am on the same identical cycle only using 600mg of test a week and 50mg dbol ED along with proviron ...I will be doing a nolv only pct as I read that is sufficient to maintain gains and restore natural levels.

I am the same height and weight as you starting out So I will have to show my results before and after my 12 week run...I am almost done with my first week...

also wanted to PM you because I had a qeustion...Im new to this forum but on ************ and bb.net so i will have to figure out how to use the PM here

-Congrats

----------


## jug_head_man

Thanks guys for the advice! I decided to go 12 weeks and this is my 12th week. I will be gone on thrusday and friday because ill be out of town so tomorrow or possible saturday could be my last workout day until cutting. I purchased some clen and i will start that next week. I am ready to lose this weight and get shredded! I am still very pleased with my bf, my abs still show and I still have significant cuts. I cant imagine what ill look like in a month after my cutting. My strength is through the roof rightnow and it feels awesome. My testicles are still shrunk and I get short of breath more easily from being this big. Other than that I feel great! I feel like a king in the gym and everyone notices my size difference. Do you think the pct will give me any sides? I do have some acne on my back and arms but nothing o bad.

----------


## ranging1

good to hear mate, glad its going great for u

as for PCT some people get sides when their testerome wears off or fades just coz ur hrmone levels are going through another drastic change, 
got i mate who just started PCT and hes getting few more acne spots, but nothing bad and not noticable unless u point them out

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Try something with benzoyl peroxide like clean and clear. I that doesn't work then accutane. BTW dude you have spoiled us with your detailed logs up to now so don't stop.

----------


## jug_head_man

Did back today, felt awesome. I am heading out of town so will update again on Sat. with pictures. I am so happy with this cycle rightnow, hopefully I dont lose to much after my pct. 

I have acne medicine already that ive taken for a while so ill keep using that. I Have a fairly fast metabolism but am able to build muscle fairly easily. Id say my best body part is my legs and traps. My weakest would have to be my lats and rear delts which I worked on this entire cycle. I think ive brought them up pretty well.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Dude where have you been?  :Rant:

----------


## xnotoriousx

Where's those pics

----------


## jug_head_man

Hey guys! I apologize for my absence, school has started and ive been swamped. I started my pct today and man did it taste horrible. I have also been on clen for the past 2 weeks and I love it! I reached 214lbs at my highest and measured my bf% at the end of my cycle around 7.5-9. I am now down to around 204lbs. and look better than ever! I will take pics soon!

----------


## Yashp

Great results so far, Jug, it's nice to see how far one can get by putting a little brain and effort into it. I'm thrilled to see the end results after cutting down. One question though.

How come you used L-dex/Arimidex instead of any other product? I'm a bit puzzled as to what to use, so what pro's and con's did you consider? By the way, how is your back doing?

----------


## jug_head_man

Yashp - I used the L-dex because I wanted to monitor my bloating on D-bol as well as possible signs of gyno. I thought I had gyno more than once but since this was my 1st cycle, I think it was all in my head. (Cross fingers) I did have some soreness in my nips but not bad. I would recommend it but other wouldnt. I dont think its as strong as letro but I didnt want to completely shut my estrogen since a little is beneficial. Haha, my back is doing much better at the moment, im able to stretch and bend over rather than looking like an old man!

----------


## kaigab

can you post some updated photo? you had a damn good base at start of the cycle. should be interesting to see how you are now.

----------


## PistolPete33

Are you done with your PCT now? How did that go? Was it a total bitch? How is your strength at this point?

----------


## tembe

and how is size...show fotos

----------


## supragasm

post pix after PCT  :Wink:

----------


## sportfan33

nice cycle. make sure u keep up a strong lean diet after ur cycle, so u dont put on fat, and help keep ur gains. I think you would really like a testp cycle next. Its strong, but without the bloat of teste, and in my experience you keep more of your gains.

----------


## supragasm

update ?

----------

